
Lost motivation for my profitable business - sdajhdsajhsadl
I have a bunch of projects that are my only sources of income. I live alone in the middle of nowhere and barely spend any money.<p>My projects are at a point where to grow and&#x2F;or improve them would take serious amount of effort, maybe 100 hours of coding&#x2F;research each.<p>On top of this, they&#x27;re all business software oriented so there is nothing fun or sexy about them.<p>I can&#x27;t force myself to get anymore work done on them. They&#x27;re no longer fun for me. The only thing that motivates me is looking at videos of starving people in poor country or reading about homeless guys who would be happy to be in my position.<p>I&#x27;ve tried every anti-procrastination trick&#x2F;technique I could find. What now?
======
voiper1
Yikes. Sounds like you have a few decisions to make... and I surely can't
"tell" you things without more information.

First off, do you HAVE to grow or improve your projects? Or is maintaining
them enough? Or is support too much effort, too?

Secondly, is there something to DO with the money -- either for yourself or
others? \- Yourself: do you have a retirement fund? Do you have an estimate on
how much you need to be "secure"? \- Others: any causes that you care about or
relatives/friends that you care for -- e.g. helping their business or
education? I read an article about someone working on wall-street specifically
to channel his paycheck towards charities. His paycheck would hire 4-5 people
while volunteering would only give them one (and he's need to afford food
somehow).

Motivation helps -- is there something that you CARE about? Maybe a new
project in a "fun or sexy" field, that doesn't HAVE to succeed? If you
currently feel financially stable, then maybe you no longer care about that.
And maybe that's OK!

------
sharemywin
could you hire some of it done?

